# Alfalfa free chaff



## DoesDressage (12 October 2015)

My horse is allergic to alfalfa. I'm struggling to find a good chaff to give her. So far my only options seem to be mollichaff or Saracens low calorie chaff. 
Does anyone know of any others? As well as being allergic to alfalfa she's extremely sensitive to high starch and protein feeds. Any advice would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (12 October 2015)

Just Chop, by Justfeeds. It's just got meadow hay and oat straw in it, nothing else. Great for good doers I find, or those allergic to certain things. http://justfeeds.co.uk/products/just-chop/


----------



## fairyclare (12 October 2015)

Thunderbrooks Healthy herbal chaff - no nasties, no alfa, just chopped grasses and herbs. My horses love it.


----------



## Milkmaid (12 October 2015)

Agrobs Aspero is made of a mix of herbs & grasses made without additives. It smells amazing and the horses live it!
If this isn't an option then a grass chaff like Graze On would be my next choice.


----------



## gina2201 (12 October 2015)

Honeychop!

I had the same issue as you trying to find one. Although my mare not allergic she did have a spot of mud fever that wouldn't shift so I was willing to try anything and everything as she could be sensitive to it and found Honeychop which was highly recommended on here.


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 October 2015)

The Green graze on its just dried grass.


----------



## Doublethyme (18 October 2015)

Mollichaff calmer chaff is mollasses and alfalfa free and cheap and easy to get hold of.


----------



## BethH (18 October 2015)

I second the Agrobs, quality is super, the museli is great if you want it have have slightly more to it than the aspero.  Mine became allergic to alfalfa after changing to a different feed company, switched to agrobs and it is the best feed I have come across and very reasonably priced, he looks super on it.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 October 2015)

mine, even my ponies, stopped eating plain chopped straw. They do like the Halley's timothy chop though. For the youngster (not a pony) I am trying the Agrobs muesli though and he seems to love it (he's fussy)-its low starch but about 8% protein from memory. Some of the flash dried grass is relatively high in protein and sugar. He didn't much care for the Thunderbrooks chaff and actually one of the ponies wasn't fussed about it either-might have been the linseed oil coating.


----------



## Jericho (19 October 2015)

fairyclare said:



			Thunderbrooks Healthy herbal chaff - no nasties, no alfa, just chopped grasses and herbs. My horses love it.
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## DoesDressage (20 October 2015)

Thank you all. I will look into all the options


----------



## nikkimariet (21 October 2015)

Mollichaff calmer or Readi Grass?


----------



## ilvpippa (22 October 2015)

I use mollichaff calmer.. Horse is a different one! Always thought she was intolerant to alfafa! Smells great & £9 a bag!


----------



## Fransurrey (23 October 2015)

I feed mollichaff calmer (it is lightly molassed, by the way, but nowhere near the extent of honeychop and similar).


----------



## Leo Walker (23 October 2015)

I used Honey Chop chopped straw which is just chopped straw. Even there other stuff is only very lightly molassed


----------



## DoesDressage (30 October 2015)

Thank you. I think mollichaff is the way forward. I like the sound of the extra as it Alfa free and has added cuts and mins!


----------

